# Prefolds and Wool Soakers



## Missjonesmf (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello! It's been 8 years since my youngest son was in diapers. Back then I used prefolds and Polar Babies fleece diaper covers. I will definitely be using prefolds again, as the local diaper service deals exclusively in prefolds. I am interested in trying to strictly use wool this time. I've never used wool before and my question is this: Can I pull a wool soaker directly over a prefold or is there another layer that I am missing? I know there are wool snap-on covers but I am drawn to the pull-on sort. I understand I will need to use pins or a snappy but can I get by with just the prefolds and soakers? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## brennatsi (Jan 22, 2008)

That's funny- it's been almost 8 years since my youngest was born, too, but now we're due in September. I used a variety of diapers with my last two, but my absolute favorite was a prefold with a wool soaker. We used the woolies as shorts or pants for my daughter and it was the easiest thing! You do not need an extra layer at all. I usually washed all my wool once a month with good lanolizing wool soap (but a little more frequently for my most-used covers). I loved fleece, too, but it was so easy to make recycled-sweater woolies, we had plenty around.

I hope that helps!


----------

